# Anyone interested in a triggertrap?



## brianleighty (Sep 1, 2014)

So I just thought I'd ask if anyone was interested in the new Triggertrap. Reason I ask is I have the chance to get an additional for 35 pounds and I see on their site that it's currently listed at 179 pounds. Obviously I don't have any product right now so this isn't me actually selling anything. Just curious if anyone would be interested in this should I decide to purchase a second through kickstarter.


----------



## jdramirez (Sep 1, 2014)

Do you have a link? I have no clue with a trigger trap is.


----------



## brianleighty (Sep 2, 2014)

Sure, sorry should of posted:
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/triggertrap/triggertrap-redsnap-modular-camera-trigger


----------



## jdramirez (Sep 2, 2014)

I've seen devices that can be used for light/lightening. I haven't done this type of work before... I guess it would be interesting... 

To answer your question... no thanks... but I could see this being more successful than other kickstarters that have been discussed on this site.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 2, 2014)

I find it interesting, but I already have far too many gadgets


----------



## Dekaner (Sep 2, 2014)

I've been keeping an eye on them, but don't own one. Their Ada module on Kickstarter is incredibly overdue. 

Be sure to read all the updates. https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/triggertrap/triggertrap-redsnap-modular-camera-trigger/posts


----------



## brianleighty (Sep 2, 2014)

Dekaner said:


> I've been keeping an eye on them, but don't own one. Their Ada module on Kickstarter is incredibly overdue.
> 
> Be sure to read all the updates. https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/triggertrap/triggertrap-redsnap-modular-camera-trigger/posts



Yup been keeping up with all of it. Thanks for the feedback everyone. I do realize it's been delayed but honestly, I'd rather wait and get a good product than just getting something out, which is what most companies would probably do. I'm planning to use mine at weddings on an unmanned camera to fire it off right as someone is at the spot I prefocus and frame using the laser sensor.


----------



## Skirball (Sep 4, 2014)

brianleighty said:


> So I just thought I'd ask if anyone was interested in the new Triggertrap. Reason I ask is I have the chance to get an additional for 35 pounds and I see on their site that it's currently listed at 179 pounds.



According to the kickstarter page posted above, the 35 pounds backer only gets a timelapse kit. No laser, no sound, no light, no PIR, and no extras. Just FYI.


----------



## brianleighty (Sep 5, 2014)

Skirball said:


> brianleighty said:
> 
> 
> > So I just thought I'd ask if anyone was interested in the new Triggertrap. Reason I ask is I have the chance to get an additional for 35 pounds and I see on their site that it's currently listed at 179 pounds.
> ...


Right. I added the laser sensor for 25 pounds. I'm also getting the mobile dongle and the stand to mount it on your camera as well.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: Anyone interested in a triggertrap? - Busted!!*

Those who sunk their $$ into it have just lost them. 

http://www.dpreview.com/articles/5900342515/triggertrap-pulls-plug-on-ada-kickstarter


----------

